# Outdoor mix



## WrEkkED (Feb 27, 2007)

Any of you guys ever hear of the sensi outdoor mix? 40 seeds for like 40$. Are they any good?


----------



## WrEkkED (Feb 27, 2007)

we'll id br growing outdoor in ontario canada. About an hour north of toronto. Lots of tall grass, and moist land, not swamp like though. I was just wondering if they send you good seeds, or or they just average.


----------

